# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Samsung HT-TZ315 protection

## giannisv

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Ένα home theater samsung εμφανίζετε αμέσως μετα το ανοιγμα 
στην οθόνη PRΟTECTION καμία ιδέα για αυτό το πρόβλημα?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

στο τροφοδοτικό του έχει το ka5q1265 και δίνει στην έξοδο του 34 βολτ όταν δεν υπάρχει η τάση αυτή βγάζει μήνυμα protect στο άνοιγμα της συσκευής

----------


## giannisv

ok ευχαριστώ Νίκο, πολλά 73

----------


## DJman

Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα σε samsung dvd/ενισχυτη. Δοκιμασε την αντικατασταση του ka5q1265 να δεις τι γινετε?

----------

